# New 2011 Outback 210Rs



## Murpharator (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi, i just buy a 2011 outback 210RS, the family is so happy, we trade our 2003 coleman niagara elite for the outback. I'm from a little town call Magog, it's at 60 minutes east of Montreal. I have a question, i whant to buy a hitch for the back of my TT, so i can bring my mountain bike. I known the bumper is not strong enough for trailer hitch. I saw PIC of it but look like it home made, is there factory hitch that is made for outback 210RS 2011??. 
Sorry for my english but i usely speek french!!!

Daniel and lovely wife Lyne
Kids: Kevin,Tanya and Melissa


----------



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

Murpharator said:


> Hi, i just buy a 2011 outback 210RS, the family is so happy, we trade our 2003 coleman niagara elite for the outback. I'm from a little town call Magog, it's at 60 minutes east of Montreal. I have a question, i whant to buy a hitch for the back of my TT, so i can bring my mountain bike. I known the bumper is not strong enough for trailer hitch. I saw PIC of it but look like it home made, is there factory hitch that is made for outback 210RS 2011??.
> Sorry for my english but i usely speek french!!!
> 
> Daniel and lovely wife Lyne
> Kids: Kevin,Tanya and Melissa


Hi.

Our 210 Rs Anniversary Edition came with a factory bike rack hitch reciever. Some on this form (see posts in accessories or "mods" sections) say it is not strong enough. I agree with them for hauling four bikes. However we can haul two adult bikes with ours. using a carrier we bought at Costco. I do use extra straps and pull everything as tight as possible to avoid bounce. I would not attempt 4 bikes unless re-enforcements are done to the factory hitch as some have documented on this form or as in other cases some have built better, stronger carriers. M.V.


----------



## Murpharator (Jun 15, 2011)

MJV said:


> Hi, i just buy a 2011 outback 210RS, the family is so happy, we trade our 2003 coleman niagara elite for the outback. I'm from a little town call Magog, it's at 60 minutes east of Montreal. I have a question, i whant to buy a hitch for the back of my TT, so i can bring my mountain bike. I known the bumper is not strong enough for trailer hitch. I saw PIC of it but look like it home made, is there factory hitch that is made for outback 210RS 2011??.
> Sorry for my english but i usely speek french!!!
> 
> Daniel and lovely wife Lyne
> Kids: Kevin,Tanya and Melissa


Hi.

Our 210 Rs Anniversary Edition came with a factory bike rack hitch reciever. Some on this form (see posts in accessories or "mods" sections) say it is not strong enough. I agree with them for hauling four bikes. However we can haul two adult bikes with ours. using a carrier we bought at Costco. I do use extra straps and pull everything as tight as possible to avoid bounce. I would not attempt 4 bikes unless re-enforcements are done to the factory hitch as some have documented on this form or as in other cases some have built better, stronger carriers. M.V.
[/quote]

Thx for the info, i will check with local welder for a solid rear hitch weld or bolt on frame.
D.M.


----------

